
NSA engineer gets 5+ years for security breach - smacktoward
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/09/25/nsa-engineer-security-breach-841055
======
hsienmaneja
Assuming the judge determined that the convict was merely incompetent, this
was still a light sentence.

~~~
equalunique
It was. Technically the convict was a senior citizen, so maybe that had
something to do with it.

I also like that the judge went on a tangent about the injustice of senior
officials getting lighter sentences for more serious perpetrations of the same
crime.

------
brokenmachine
Hilary. That is all.

~~~
equalunique
Before you get downvoted by the group-think, I just want to say yes & I agree.

